# Enterprise level support for FreeBSD



## fnoyanisi (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi there,

For business world, especially for big companies, it is more important to have an enterprise level support for their IT infrastructure than saving some bucks from their opex.

Although being an old(!) article, I came accross with this publication recently (I think I had the link somewhere from this forum)
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/whos-writing-linux

On the GNU/Linux front, RHEL is a major driver in terms of development and presence of GNU/Linux in the enterprise world. Like it or not, support that Redhat provides has made GNU/Linux much more known to the world than it would otherwise be (and some credit goes to Ubuntu here for their community)

Is there any such company in the FreeBSD world? Or do you fellows think such an initiative (enterprise level FreeBSD support) would bring any benefit to the community and FreeBSD project?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2015)

fnoyanisi said:


> Is there any such company in the FreeBSD world?


https://www.freebsd.org/commercial/commercial.html


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 1, 2015)

iXsystems has been offering commercial support for FreeBSD and FreeNAS for several years now. If you need enterprise level support that would be my first stop, at least in North America, I'm not certain if they support companies overseas. http://www.ixsystems.com
As SirDice mentioned above, there are other options, but iI haven't seen any other companies actively promoting enterprise-level FreeBSD services.


----------



## Oko (Aug 1, 2015)

fnoyanisi said:


> Is there any such company in the FreeBSD world? Or do you fellows think such an initiative (enterprise level FreeBSD support) would bring any benefit to the community and FreeBSD project?


The answer is obvious NO. Initiative? You must be a very youngfella. Putting Aqua on the top of Mach kernel and former FreeBSD userland (drifting to Linuxisams) have costed Apple in upward of 1.5 billion dollars. Between HP, IBM, Oracle, Red Hat and few other smaller players my estimated that in the development of Linux has being burned 20 billion dollars so far. And the funny part is that Linux has not contributed a single innovation to the server market including infamous systemd which Frankenstein baby of  Solaris' SMF and AIX's Smit.

For the record I consider IXSystem a small mom's and pap's shop in spite the fact that they are in business over 20 years.


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 1, 2015)

fnoyanisi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For business world, especially for big companies, it is more important to have an enterprise level support for their IT infrastructure than saving some bucks from their opex.
> 
> ...



iXsystems is the only direct commercial entity to FreeBSD AFAIK; they're pretty much our Red Hat. They have paid FreeBSD developers hacking on code. They're a relatively small private company, but they're far from a "mom and pops" shop. They have a strong line of technology partners, and a big customer base.


----------



## Oko (Aug 1, 2015)

gpatrick said:


> SMIT in AIX is the system management interface menu. You mean srcmstr which has been available since AIX's inception and predates Solaris SMF by 15 years.
> 
> And there is nothing "Frankenstein" about srcmstr or SMF, which work exceptionally well.


I know  I was trying to make a point that Linux guys as usually reinvented the well. As a old HP UNIX/Solaris guy IIRC you know all too well that those things their PR offices are talking so much about existed 20-30 years ago.

P.S. I really enjoy all your posts about proprietary UNIX-es. Unfortunately with the exception of the Solaris/Sparc I have not had the privilege to work with them.


----------

